
The Habitat (podcast) - story of six volunteers picked to live on a fake planet - heywire
https://www.gimletmedia.com/the-habitat
======
heywire
This may seem like an advertisement, but I recently stumbled upon this
podcast, and thought others here might enjoy it as well.

